# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  PowerPlay Grand Prix 1990 (13 Μαϊου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

To 1990, η εταιρία PowerPlay, διοργάνωσε  grand prix στο Novotel.
Γενικος Νικητής ο "συνήθης ύποπτος" εκείνων των ετών, *Γιάννης Γκίνης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Γυναικών, 2 σπουδαίες αθλητριες, η *Ντίνα Μέργιανου* και η *Βίκυ Λεστένκο.*
Σαφώς πιο προχωρημένη εκείνη την περίοδο η Μεργιανου, νίκησε την κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα *Χαμηλά Αναστήματα* είχαμε την νικη του *Σπύρου Μαραγκάκη*, με 2ο τον *Μελισσουργό* και 3ο τον *Αναστασόπουλο*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεσαία κατηγορία, με την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, τελικά επικράτησε ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης του Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηλή κατηγορία ,με την συμμετοχή του Γιάννη Γκίνη, Δημήτρη Ασημομύτη, Χρήστου Κεχαγια, Δημήτρη Ζωη, Βασίλη Ζώρου
Νικητής, ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης*

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής στο Overall, o Γιάννης Γκίνης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιος ο αγωνας αλλα κ ωραια η πρωτεινη του χορηγου ,ηταν απο τις αγαπημενες μου κ ειχε την μορφη ''βαριας'' πουδρας ,κ οταν ανοιγες το κουτι ηταν ξεχειλη απο ποσοτητα. Παντως δεν θυμαμαι αλλα προιοντα απο την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια της Powerplay .

----------


## vaggan

πιστευω ο μαραγκακης θα μπορουσε ανετα δευτερος στο γενικο μια και στα ποδια ριχνει ευκολα στον ασυμομυτη και στο μοναδικο σημειο που χανει απο εκεινον ειναι στους κοιλιακους αλλα σε μυικοτητα γενικα υπερτερει και στεκεται θαυμασια στα θηρια παροτι αρκετα κοντυτερος :03. Thumb up: παντως διαβαζεις αυτα τα περιοδικα και βλεπεις οτι οι γρφωντες εχουν παθος με το μποντυμπιλντινγκ δινει λεπτομερειες απο το τι πηγε στραβα στον καθε διαγωνιζομενο η σε τιχρειαζεται δουλεια για να παει καλυτερα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τον ειχα δει τον αγωνα κ το κυριο χαρακτηρηστικο του ηταν το απλησιαστο επιπεδο του Γκινη απο τους υπολοιπους παρολο που ηταν ολοι τους πρωταθλητες με διακρισεις.   Πολλοι απο αυτους βελτιωθηκαν σημαντικα τα επομενα χρονια αλλα κ παλι με την καμια δεν θα μπορουσαν να συγκριθουν μαζι του.
Οπως παντα αψογη η περιγραφη απο τον Διακογιαννη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στα *Χαμηλά Αναστήματα* είχαμε την νικη του *Σπύρου Μαραγκάκη*, με 2ο τον *Μελισσουργό* και 3ο τον *Αναστασόπουλο*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Μεσαία κατηγορία*, με την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, τελικά επικράτησε ο *Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης* του *Σωκράτη Κρυστάλη
> *

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ψηλή κατηγορία* ,με την συμμετοχή του Γιάννη Γκίνη, Δημήτρη Ασημομύτη, Χρήστου Κεχαγια, Δημήτρη Ζωη, Βασίλη Ζώρου
> Νικητής, ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Νικητής στο Overall, o Γιάννης Γκίνης



*Μερικές ακομη φωτογραφίες απο το Overall
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp-YPWnGmLg

Με αυτο το κομματι ποζαρισε ο Σπυρος Μαραγκακης νικητης της χαμηλης κατηγοριας. Και.....χαμος! :05. Weights:  :01. Smile: 
Κεφι ,ενεργεια ,χαρα...εμπνευση κ για τους θεατες που το ζουσαν.

----------

